# Home security camera system ideas needed



## Freedomsand (Mar 11, 2015)

I lost the edit button.


Need 5 or maybe 6 cameras. Not 8 or 9. one each side and 2 in front would be fine, but 6 seems to be the standard.


I like the idea of solar, and wirefree, not sure how to get the ethernet wiring done. Do electricians do that? 



Seems my first step will have to be to upgrade my wifi router. Gosh I do hate dealing with technology, it makes my head spin.


----------



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

I do not have any suggestions. But I might wait to upgrade your wifi router until you have made a firm decision on what security system to buy. Since you may find that the wireless signal is not strong enough without a mesh setup or repeater. Or maybe you chose a power-over-ethernet camera system. You may also want/need a NAS to store the video feed. So many things to consider.


----------



## Nickd83 (Feb 5, 2020)

I would personally use a POE (power over ethernet) system, which utilizes Cat5 or Cat5 (standard internet cables) to connect the cameras to the recorder. That way, you can have your individual runs from the attic to a location on the second floor, install a POE switch or NVR (network video recorder) then run one single cable to connect to your LAN (local area network, i.e. router).

Most, if not all surveillance systems now a days have a smartphone and desktop application so there should be no issue there. As for a product, we have used Digital Watchdog, which is a Korean company(if that matters to you), which has a simple user interface, and works well with remote viewing. The cameras as well are pretty well built, and I believe have a 5 year warranty.

As far as types of cameras, that will depend on how they are mounted and what you want to see. Usually you can get as way with a 2.8mm lens, which is a very wide angle, if you use a higher megapixel(resolution) camera around 4MP.

As for license plates, don't expect to see them unless you get a specific plate reading camera, which take time and patience to set up, and another person, and that would be solely dedicated to that function.

And your local security integration company can do the install, an electrician may or may not have the knowledge to install the system in a proper way.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Lots of ways to do this but I won't get into that because many I use are techy and require you to really dig in. But some of the off the shelf DVR systems might work for you. Regardless of how you set your system up one recommendation is that with cheap hard drives and storage do not just record on motion. Record all your cams 24/7 so you can go back and review the video if and when you have an issue. Motion detect is not 100% reliable and even when it works it often helps to see what happens before and after.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I've been very happy with Samsung surveillance cameras. I have the generation before these. https://www.google.com/search?clien...DbgQ4dUDCAs&uact=5#spd=15760948467793696399_0

I had someone else put them up, but, I was able to do all the setup. I just use a cheap TV as a monitor. I don't do WiFi because it can be hacked. I just plug it into the TV. What I really like is that it saves footage a long time. Years, even. I don't have motion-activated because it turns on with an animal walking by, or the wind in the tree.


The only things that have broken are the electrical lines and that was after much time and abuse. The kit comes with many lines.


A friend can put them up or a video installer. There are some of the latter that will really try to rip you off, so be cautious. Both the friend - retired State Trooper, and the video guy put them up facing doors and windows.


Here you can't surveil someone's back yard, so check the laws. I didn't do audio, which is an option. It would have nice to have at times, but, there are also laws against recording private conversations.


Even if the cameras aren't on, you will see some people avert their heads when they pass. :smile:


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I installed a few of these here from GW Security:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GKJ5AQS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Very well made, 4K resolution, I own this Setup myself. I have 9 Cams around my House. You can access them from around the World, using a Laptop or Phone.
The Tech-support (real people) are stellar.
Not the cheapest, but well worth it. I installed a big System in Los Angeles (32 Cams) and one in San Diego, about 12 Cams.
Several Residential Systems, between 4-10 Cams.
No problems at all. Don't buy them from Amazon, I usually call their Sales Guys and get them direct at a discount, because I don't use their cables.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

BTW, they also sell Licenseplate Cameras, maybe worth looking at them too. I only installed one of them, very expensive but they do work.


----------



## Coollerz (Dec 22, 2020)

I am not an expert in security systems, but I have heard about Ajax many times. This is a wireless security system that might suit you. The only thing is that they have their own application that allows you to track everything that happens in the field of view of the cameras, but I think that you can easily use it from your laptop, not necessarily just from your phone, as it seems to me. And access seems to be set up, it is not a prerequisite for access to be around the clock, you decide everything. Well, in general, try to contact them for advice if you are interested.


----------



## rogerius (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm using Wyze cams for years and I fully recommend it. Couple advantage to mention here: no monthly fee, or they offer that if you want, wireless connection to your network (need just power), live internet access, record video on memory card and you have online access based on size of card for weeks, outdoor/indoor use, low cost cam (under 40USD).


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Since this is a little older thread maybe high jacking it won't be so bad.
You guys know your stuff. I installed a camera with flood light motion detector on the rear of our house and it works a little too good. Right now it is firing off because the trees are blowing in the wind. 

I bought a second camera, the same as the one we already have, I can not get it set up. I believe it because my wifi signal isn't strong enough. Our router is a Netgear R6300v2 but is somewhat old. We have the 1 Gig service if that means anything.

We bought a Linksys extender and it does seem to help. I just read where the router needs to be centralized instead of at one end of the house like ours is right now. Would it help if I moved the router toward the center of the house, and can I use my desk top computer wireless. Do I need to buy a newer router like the TP-Link AC4000 Tri-Band WiFi Router?


----------



## Nickd83 (Feb 5, 2020)

BigJim said:


> Since this is a little older thread maybe high jacking it won't be so bad.
> You guys know your stuff. I installed a camera with flood light motion detector on the rear of our house and it works a little too good. Right now it is firing off because the trees are blowing in the wind.
> 
> I bought a second camera, the same as the one we already have, I can not get it set up. I believe it because my wifi signal isn't strong enough. Our router is a Netgear R6300v2 but is somewhat old. We have the 1 Gig service if that means anything.
> ...


Have you tried setting it up nearer the router first, like on the table next to your computer? It may need to be closer to get the initial connection and then can be installed in a spot that gets less coverage. I know some cameras I have set up had that specified in the instructions.

As for the camera getting set off by the trees, there SHOULD be a place in the camera settings you can mask off so the system will ignore motion in those areas

Moving the router will also help, and the higher up in the house you can put it the better, as the signal is sort of like a balloon. The more centralized the better your overall interior coverage will be, assuming no plaster/wire lath and no concrete.

Also consider upgrading to a mesh repeater network setup. I know Ubiquiti makes a router/mesh network setup that comes configured out of the box with the router and two mesh repeaters. You install the router where your current one is, then plug in the mesh points. They have a signal bar on them to tell you if the signal is ok or not, as well as an app to set everything up. It is a little bit on the techy side, but they have pretty good support online.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nickd83 said:


> Have you tried setting it up nearer the router first, like on the table next to your computer? It may need to be closer to get the initial connection and then can be installed in a spot that gets less coverage. I know some cameras I have set up had that specified in the instructions.
> 
> As for the camera getting set off by the trees, there SHOULD be a place in the camera settings you can mask off so the system will ignore motion in those areas
> 
> ...


Nick, I really do appreciate the great information. I do plan to move the router to a more central location and hope that will send a stronger signal. 

I gave it another try this morning and low and behold, it worked. I did change some settings on my phone and it did work.

The camera out back where it went off every time the wind blew the trees, I cut the limbs back a long way from any chance of them being picked up by the camera. that worked also. I am a happy camper tonight. Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

BigJim said:


> I cut the limbs back a long way from any chance of them being picked up by the camera.


At higher frequencies, even the leaves on a tree can block a signal. Ran into "Works during winter, but not once things start leafing out" more than once.


----------

